# This is my puppy Tucker



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

With his brother Lincoln



























Enjoy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless hes so cute, just gorgeous  how old is he?


----------



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

his around 15 weeks old now


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

He is awesome!  U must be so happy


----------



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

i love him to bits! he is hard work though but his worth it x thanks guys


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Tuckersmom said:


> his around 15 weeks old now


hes so sweet, no wonder you have fallen for him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh he's absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahh bless, so cute and lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow what a little stunner!!

Is he a border collie or collie X? xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh what a lovely looking puppy, very sweet,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww what a sweet looking Collie 
he's stunning hun


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

he's lovely, baeutiful facial markings!


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

how gorgeous is he???? I love him!


----------



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Wow what a little stunner!!
> 
> Is he a border collie or collie X? xx


His a proper border collie


----------



## Tuckersmom (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for all your replies guys  he is a handsome chappie


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

I just LOVE his nose!!!!!!


----------

